# Watch me babble for 51 minutes while making a fountain pen



## Carl Fisher (Feb 6, 2018)

Me babbling on during an Instagram Live session while I made a fountain pen. Stopped before I went to final shaping and polishing but I can't give away all of the tricks :biggrin:

Also just showing off the new lathe.

https://youtu.be/-Az7zla9Ih0


----------



## TG Design (Feb 6, 2018)

Just watched your video, very cool, it was very interesting to see that come together. Please post the finished pen. Thanks for sharing!  Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 7, 2018)

I will, I still have to take pictures of the finished product.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Feb 7, 2018)

Can you tell me what lathe that is?  Looks like a Precision Matthews?  Maybe 10x30?


----------



## brownsfn2 (Feb 7, 2018)

Actually after watching the video it looks like the PM or the Weiss model of the same size.  Can you tell me if one man can take that down a flight of stairs to a basement with an appliance dolly?  I also thought about rigging a hoist from my floor joists in the basement to lift it onto the stand.  In know it is like 300lbs but thought it might be manageable if I took off the parts.

If I can't do it then I think I am stuck with the Grizzly 8x16.  Which I hear will do the job.

Just wondered what your thoughts were.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 7, 2018)

Here are the finished shots.

Regarding the lathe, it's the Weiss WBL50F so yes, just about the same machine as the PM1030. 

It's heavy and I personally wouldn't attempt stairs at the risk of dropping it. But that said, it may be doable with a good appliance dolly well strapped in. I used an engine hoist to pull it from the crate and get it on the stand. It's a heavy SOB but not unmanageable.


----------



## TG Design (Feb 7, 2018)

Beautiful!  I'm a sucker for blue pens.  If you were to add a clip, would you account for some kerf and cut off the end of the cap?  Great job!


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 7, 2018)

TG Design said:


> Beautiful!  I'm a sucker for blue pens.  If you were to add a clip, would you account for some kerf and cut off the end of the cap?  Great job!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app



Adding a clip would add about 5mm in length to the pen to accommodate the threaded tenon and nib clearance. If I planned a clip at the start I could have been more accurate with my cuts and gained that length out of the same blank. i.e. use my bandsaw to cut/part rather than the parting tool. Saves a bunch of material.


----------



## stuckinohio (Feb 9, 2018)

Nice video. I always enjoy watching others make pens. Love the 2MT center drill. Looks like it saves time over chucking up a centering bit. I also need to make some drill bit stops rather than the sharpie!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 9, 2018)

stuckinohio said:


> Nice video. I always enjoy watching others make pens. Love the 2MT center drill. Looks like it saves time over chucking up a centering bit. I also need to make some drill bit stops rather than the sharpie!



I still use the sharpie method on ones I haven't made stops for, but when you're using coolant of some sorts those marks wear off so fast. Then you have to stop, dry the bit off, remeasure and mark....it's a pita.


----------



## stuckinohio (Feb 9, 2018)

Carl Fisher said:


> stuckinohio said:
> 
> 
> > Nice video. I always enjoy watching others make pens. Love the 2MT center drill. Looks like it saves time over chucking up a centering bit. I also need to make some drill bit stops rather than the sharpie!
> ...



 Lol.  You're not kidding.  Not to mention the multitude of marks on the bits.... at least mine anyways!


----------

